

WebGL + HTML5 Audio = Web Strobe Tuner - huntergdavis
http://www.hunterdavis.com/2012/03/14/webgl-html5-audio-web-strobe-tuner/

======
chadrs
Heh, this managed to crash Chrome on my laptop.

